# Need A New Microplane. Any Favorites?



## HumbleHomeCook (Jul 5, 2022)

Any standout microplanes? Current one is a cheapo and dulling.

Thinking I prefer to stay with the long thin style but I can be persuaded.


----------



## M1k3 (Jul 5, 2022)

https://www.amazon.com/Microplane-46020-Grater-Made-Cheese-Soft-Handle-Black/dp/B00151WA06


----------



## Bico Doce (Jul 5, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Microplane-46020-Grater-Made-Cheese-Soft-Handle-Black/dp/B00151WA06


I got this one and it’s been great over the years


----------



## Racheski (Jul 5, 2022)

Serious Eats says the classic Microplane is also their favorite, and it’s hard to disagree. My favorite for home use is their Gourmet series because of the rubber foot: Gourmet Series


----------



## M1k3 (Jul 5, 2022)

If your grater isn't originally designed for wood, are you even trying?

I've tried oxo's, Mercer, other assorted brands that weren't astronomical in price. Microplane hands down wins in my experience.


----------



## Michi (Jul 5, 2022)

I have both the long one and the short one with those teeth (second-finest). The long one is the one I reach for most often.


----------



## Luftmensch (Jul 6, 2022)

We have enjoyed this one for small volumes:









For larger volumes we use a box grater or mandolin (depending on how you want to 'shave' the produce). With the little microplane-box... I like how the outside container catches all the shavings... You can use it to store what you shave in the fridge (e.g. parmesan). The obvious disadvantage is the relatively small shaving stroke...


----------



## Jovidah (Jul 6, 2022)

I use the long thin one for zesting and the big ass paddle for cheese. More surface so it grates faster.
Works dandy for years without issue.


----------



## MrHiggins (Jul 6, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> I've tried oxo's, Mercer, other assorted brands that weren't astronomical in price. Microplane hands down wins in my experience.


This. I saved a few dollars and tried another brand (can't remember its name). It was a disaster. The blades were raised too high, which made it almost impossibly difficult and dangerous to use. Terrible feeling. Microplane is head and shoulders above the others.


----------



## Benuser (Jul 6, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Microplane-46020-Grater-Made-Cheese-Soft-Handle-Black/dp/B00151WA06


Very comfortable, even with my arthritis hand.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 6, 2022)

I only have the long slender version. I've owned it a long time.


----------



## MarcelNL (Jul 6, 2022)

tried other brands and came back to Microplane (the first original was killed by someone using it on stuff it was not made for....kids....)

Currently have two of the wider ones, fine and medium guess they are the 45004 and DA410 (weird difference in article codes)


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jul 6, 2022)

MarcelNL said:


> tried other brands and came back to Microplane (the first original was killed by someone using it on stuff it was not made for....kids....)
> 
> Currently have two of the wider ones, fine and medium guess they are the 45004 and DA410 (weird difference in article codes)



Do you have a preference between them for things like zesting, garlic, ginger, etc.?

EDIT: Fine and Medium I mean.


----------



## AT5760 (Jul 6, 2022)

Is the question whether to get a Microplane vs. some other brand? (yes, buy a Microplane)

Or is it which one to get? (zester will zest and do hard cheese. so get one of those and maybe an extra coarse paddle style).


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jul 6, 2022)

AT5760 said:


> Is the question whether to get a Microplane vs. some other brand? (yes, buy a Microplane)
> 
> Or is it which one to get? (zester will zest and do hard cheese. so get one of those and maybe an extra coarse paddle style).



Edited my post to be more clear. I was asking if he had a preference between the fine and medium.


----------



## btbyrd (Jul 6, 2022)

My favorite is the wider paddle style version with a stainless steel handle. I've had the black plastic handle snap off a Mircoplane in the past (it's scary when it happens) but feel supremely confident with the metal handled ones.


----------



## chefwp (Jul 6, 2022)

I use the long skinny one the most, but I like the paddle for hard cheese.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 6, 2022)

I like the Microplanes. I have coarse for Parmesan cheese, fine for nutmeg and a medium. They work great. I don't think you can get by with just 1.


----------



## AT5760 (Jul 6, 2022)

I've used the narrow for everything but medium/soft cheeses for 10+ years. I've got a crappy box grater for everything else. I used to use the grating attachment on my food processor until I lost the extension piece and can't seem to order one.


----------



## Jovidah (Jul 6, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Do you have a preference between them for things like zesting, garlic, ginger, etc.?
> 
> EDIT: Fine and Medium I mean.


I really prefer the narrow one for zesting oranges... especially since it also has grating on its side. It's easier for doing these irregular-ish shaped things.
I think I have a coarse paddle style one that I use for stuff like parmiggiano; it's plenty fine for that.
I also have an extra coarse that I intended to use for stuff like carrots and coarses cheese but I don't really recommend that one. It doesn't really work that great IMO; it kinda lacks the depth to do proper grating and squishes the product too much.


----------



## MarcelNL (Jul 6, 2022)

for stuff like ginger or a shallot, I use the medium, for garlic the fine, Parmiggiano either one but usually the medium. Nutmeg on the fine.
Zesting on the fine one, I have never wanted the long version but that may be very personal
Fingers are safer on the fine, don't ask how I know...


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jul 6, 2022)

Thanks everyone for the great inputs. I knew KKF would have good insight into what many others wouldn't give any thought to (like my wife when she bought this same cheap one again).


----------



## parbaked (Jul 6, 2022)

Here are mine.
I replaced the two plastic handled ones for one without a handle.
It has more surface area and takes up less space.












Classic Series Stainless Steel Zester (no handle)


Zests oranges, lemons, limes and other citrus.



www.microplane.com




Don’t get the paddle style with a plastic frame!
Mine’s cracked in 3-4 places well before the blades will wear out.




I’m getting rid of plastic on kitchen tools.
Microplane have a nicer line with wood handles, which I'd get if I wanted a handle...


Master Series Paddle Graters with walnut wood handle | Microplane.com


----------



## Jovidah (Jul 6, 2022)

parbaked said:


> Here are mine.
> I replaced the two plastic handled ones for one without a handle.
> It has more surface area and takes up less space.
> View attachment 187406
> ...


How do you use the handleless version without zesting your own fingertips?


----------



## mengwong (Jul 6, 2022)

Jovidah said:


> How do you use the handleless version without zesting your own fingertips?


I wrap in cloth towel.


----------



## parbaked (Jul 6, 2022)

Jovidah said:


> How do you use the handleless version without zesting your own fingertips?



Carefully…
Actually the one without handle doesn’t have teeth on the sides, like the originals, so you can hold it comfortably.


----------



## tag98 (Jul 6, 2022)

Ive got this guy and have nothing but good things to say about it, i had a white one before and loved it too but the camos just more fun!


----------



## MowgFace (Jul 6, 2022)

I have pretty much exactly what @parbaked has. but with the handled one having the premium classic handle.

I broke 2 of the plastic framed ones he was mentioning in the exact same way, before going gourmet series with the metal frame. (Didnt know they had a wood handled one...)

Outside of microplane, i bring one of these in my travel kit.



https://www.amazon.com/Cuisipro-Surface-Technology-Deluxe-Grater/dp/B003LS1MO6/ref=sr_1_6?crid=3FJSCYZMAETD7&keywords=cuisipro+grater&qid=1657146887&sprefix=cuisipro%2Caps%2C285&sr=8-6


----------



## NameAlreadyTaken (Jul 7, 2022)

Yeah same for me. I broke two of the plastic framed ones before moving to the metal framed ones, and been using them for years.
E.g. Gourmet Series Fine Cheese Grater


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jul 7, 2022)

I’d say you can’t only have one:






And don’t buy one with plastic frame. It will break, sooner than later! Mine has a few cracks…

I bought my first Microplane in 2005 in NYC, it is the lower one in the pic. I didn’t know what I was buying but, boy, I was impressed. Haven’t bought anything else since then. The walnut handled ones were on sale a few years ago in a local store, -50% or so. I didn’t need all of them but couldn’t resist.

Which ones do I recommend? Left, right, middle in order of priority.

Taking them out for this pic was a great opportunity to oil the handles!


----------



## BillHanna (Jul 7, 2022)

Kamon v Microplane!? WHO WILL WIN


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jul 7, 2022)

BillHanna said:


> Kamon v Microplane!? WHO WILL WIN


Just imagine a plane made of tiny, hollow-ground mini-blades from @KAMON Knives !!!

I’ll ask him but he’s already turned me down twice (katana, axe)…


----------



## MarcelNL (Jul 12, 2022)

my microplanes gave birth to a nutmeg grinder by microplane, in an attempt to save fingertips ;-)
It actually uses a piece of metal with the same laser sharp bits as the rasps.

Works like a charm but we'll see how it keeps since most of it is plastic.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jul 17, 2022)

Thanks KKF! Even the wife is impressed.


----------



## Delat (Jul 29, 2022)

MarcelNL said:


> my microplanes gave birth to a nutmeg grinder by microplane, in an attempt to save fingertips ;-)
> It actually uses a piece of metal with the same laser sharp bits as the rasps.
> 
> Works like a charm but we'll see how it keeps since most of it is plastic.



I’ve got the same one except it’s all black plastic instead of the metal top like yours. It’s held up to daily use for the past 18 months or so, maybe a couple dozen nutmegs total. I always hit my morning latte with a little nutmeg.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 7, 2022)

The wife just came out of the kitchen with the Microplane that she absolutely adores in her hand and asked if they make one that does shavings. I said yes. She said, you need to order one and then went back into the kitchen.


----------



## MowgFace (Sep 7, 2022)

Put the walnut microphones on my wedding registry


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Dec 29, 2022)

When your simple KKF inquiry becomes your wife's budding addiction.






The big one just showed up.


----------



## BillHanna (Jan 3, 2023)

ONE. OF. US.


----------



## Racheski (Jan 5, 2023)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> When your simple KKF inquiry becomes your wife's budding addiction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Below is a video explaining the best way to zest citrus, IMHO (goto 1:00 mark). This is the same technique that I was taught at Culinary school, and it is so much more efficient and effective than scraping the fruit across with the zester pointed down. Instead, move the Microplane across the citrus pole to pole with the bent metal edges pointed up. The zest collects between the bent metal edges of the Microplane instead of spraying all over the place, you are able to easily see how deep you are zesting to avoid the pith, and it's faster. The Microplane on the left without a handle works great for this method.


----------



## daveb (Jan 5, 2023)

There's at least a half dozen that are not pictured above. Would be happy to send links....


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jan 5, 2023)

daveb said:


> There's at least a half dozen that are not pictured above. Would be happy to send links....



Oh, she knows!


----------



## Michi (Jan 6, 2023)

daveb said:


> There's at least a half dozen that are not pictured above. Would be happy to send links....


Enablement is everything around here…


----------



## Jovidah (Jan 6, 2023)

I like the finer Microplanes but I was never particularly thrilled about the extra coarse ones... I actually bought a Rösle model to replace it and it works better IMO.
When it comes to technique, my favorite technique of using Microplanes is to give them to my girlfriend and ask her to do it...


----------



## BillHanna (Jan 6, 2023)

Those short planes are cute as heck.


----------



## Jovidah (Jan 6, 2023)

I'm half-surprised they didn't call them 'Nanoplane'.


----------



## sansho (Jan 6, 2023)

mine just came in the mail. i got two of the pro series paddles with metal handles. a coarse and a fine.






Microplane Professional Stainless Steel Cheese Grater


Professional Series Cheese Graters: made of durable and heavy duty stainless steel, non-slip rubber feet, and ultra sharp grating blades!



www.microplane.com





they're super whack for putting UPC stickers on the blades themselves, lmao. they do NOT peel off cleanly. i stopped after 1cm, put in oven at 150°F, and tried again. big improvement.


----------



## BillHanna (Jan 6, 2023)

BillHanna said:


> Those short planes are cute as heck.


Aaaand they're over 50% off. Maybe a set of three for my son....


----------

